# Men Stealing Meat From Lions



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow! that was really brave! but hunger will do that to a man!
its like interfering with women on a shoe buying binge, ugly site that!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

newconvert said:


> wow! that was really brave! but hunger will do that to a man!
> its like interfering with women on a shoe buying binge, ugly site that!


I think I'd rather fancy my chances with the lions


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

their claws certainly arent as sharp


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

haha, great vid mate


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Amazing..the timing was fantastic and they just walk in with brass cajones.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Wait a minute....is it REALLY easier to find a fresh lion kill, put your life in danger by stealing the meat and walking away with raw, bloody meat near to a pride of active lions than it is to figure out how to kill one the the 1000s of zerbra, antelope and other food on the hoof that you just walked past? Are they allowed to hunt?

As for the shoe frenzy mentioned...






Just sayin.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

it's tv man. they put on their sunday clothes to go hunting.​


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> their claws certainly arent as sharp


 The lions don;t hold a grudge, and when and if they attack it ends there. You don;t have to worry about being mauled 3 months later for the same thing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Whiteleather said:


> Wait a minute....is it REALLY easier to find a fresh lion kill, put your life in danger by stealing the meat and walking away with raw, bloody meat near to a pride of active lions than it is to figure out how to kill one the the 1000s of zerbra, antelope and other food on the hoof that you just walked past? Are they allowed to hunt?
> 
> As for the shoe frenzy mentioned...
> 
> ...


At least what the lions and the hunters do makes sense ! Shoes?


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

treefork said:


> their claws certainly arent as sharp


 The lions don;t hold a grudge, and when and if they attack it ends there. You don;t have to worry about being mauled 3 months later for the same thing.
[/quote]

ROFL @ this whole thread!


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for the video I love stuff like that. Of course, armchair thinking comes into play as well - as in, wonder why they didn't crank up a fire torch. Maybe it doesn't matter. I wonder if what they did would work with a bear or wolves. Probably view you as dessert or an extra plate of something.


----------

